# Showers  -  Nudity



## Hansol

Hey all. I figured i would treat you all to another one of my stupid questions.

What do you do for showers during your stint at St Jean, as well as during the rest of your training? Do you have one in your room? Or is there a giant communal shower? 

Hehehe, and on a more humourous note, what does everyone do regarding shower "ettiquette"? Do people go and change into swim suits under the cover of a towel, like we used to do in high school? Or does everyone just not give a shit and go in the nude? hehehe sounds silly, but i wouldn't want to embarass everyone by streaking into the showers whilst everyone else is covered. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## Scratch_043

this has been posted before in this same forum, do a search

there is another thread in the recruiting section entitled 'SHOWERS' that has been locked because the question has been answered, start your search there.


----------



## Hansol

oh sorry. I did a search, and nothing came up, so I apologize. Mind you, i generally am a dumb ass, so that could be why. cheers -Cameron


----------



## Scratch_043

np, from the info I have recieved, the showers could be communal or could be private, depends where you are, (and in one case I had someone say officer/ncm).

as for the 'shower ettiquette' it has been a while since I laughed. how do you expect to get clean if you're wearing a bathing suit, 'suck it up butercup'.  you can't be afraid of a little nudity, everybody has the parts. besides, after a long day, who cares, really.


----------



## humint

Get use to being naked with a whole whack of other people and getting only a 10 second shower and barely washing the soap outta your eyes before you're running down the hall hangin' onto your towel 'cause the Masterjack is screaming at you and your course-buddies 'cause you're all freakin late for inspection and extra duties are just around the corner! 

Unless, of course, you are female. In that case, you get palatial bathrooms with individual shower stalls that are little used and the water is always warm -- at least, that's the way it was in Gagetown. And, this is not meant to be a knock against women -- it's just how things are set up.


----------



## humint

BTW, you get so little time in the shower or to change that you really just don't give a sh!t about being nekkid anymore.


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0

Try not to spend more than a few seconds cleaning your genitals otherwise it gets awkward.


----------



## Scott

When I was in Gagetown we had to do shifts in the showers (Males then females or vice versa) because of only one shower room on our floor. The showers were private stalls but not always warm. 

Now, Aldershot '97 we were living in tent city (At the top of the hill by Range Control, just past Black Watch Square) and our washroom facilities were enclosed in a hut. Troughs were used as urinals (Like the things horses drink out of) and the showers were all in one room and almost never warm. We were warned to never drink the water at the top of the hill because the pipes that carried it were so old that they couldn't guarantee the safety of the water. I thought that this was a jack but didn't chance it. Tent city was an experience and I loved it.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

Heres a little helpfull hint for when the time comes.Just think,  atleast your not in the US army cause they dont even have dividers in the toilets so down there you have to be a creative conversationalist.


----------



## beach_bum

argylls_recruiting said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, you are female. In that case, you get palatial bathrooms with individual shower stalls that are little used and the water is always warm -- at least, that's the way it was in Gagetown. And, this is not meant to be a knock against women -- it's just how things are set up.



WOW.....I the things I've missed.  Everywhere I've been, the showers have either been identical to the mens, or we've had to share.  By share I mean either the females went first....or last.  It was usually dependant on who got there first.  In order to get a warm shower once in a while....I learned to move very quickly!!!!


----------



## Hansol

hehehehe you guys are great. always telling it like it is.

I'm not worried about the being naked part, i kind of assumed what you guys have stated: You don't have enough time to care. I just didn't want to make an ass of myself if it wasn't what i had assumed. And good call on the washing-of-the-genitals.

No dividers in the toilettes? Those boys are worse than the bloody 10th century vikings. Good conversationalist indeed. cheers -Cameron


----------



## BLACKBERRY

Make sure you were flip flops also known as sandals


----------



## the 48th regulator

BLACKBERRY said:
			
		

> Make sure you were flip flops also known as sandals



whys is that?  I heard that if you peed on yer feet you would  be ok? 
(Canadian military Urban legend 106)

tess


----------



## JasonH

BLACKBERRY said:
			
		

> Make sure you were flip flops also known as sandals



Same in university, guys only get so much privacy to do there thing   ;D Just kidding ahaha  :blotto:


----------



## JasonH

Jay Hunter said:
			
		

> Same in university, guys only get so much privacy to do there thing    ;D Just kidding ahaha   :blotto:



See above


----------



## BLACKBERRY

Ever heard of athletes foot, or fungus. Anyone who has been in the army should no that some of the guys in the platoon at basic may have foot problems


----------



## Blindspot

BLACKBERRY said:
			
		

> Ever heard of athletes foot, or fungus. Anyone who has been in the army should no that some of the guys in the platoon at basic may have foot problems



Yep. After spending some time in the showers of my local gym (I believe it was UofT athletic centre) I was lucky enough to develop verrucae. It took me seven years to get rid of them completely. So my advice would be to wear something on your feet in any communal shower without fail. It also keeps you from infecting someone else if you do have something.


----------



## scm77

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> whys is that? I heard that if you peed on yer feet you would be ok?
> (Canadian military Urban legend 106)
> 
> tess



So foot germs and other nasty things you don't want don't spread.  Goes for any public shower or really any locker room.


----------



## the 48th regulator

scm77 said:
			
		

> So foot germs and other nasty things you don't want don't spread. Goes for any public shower or really any locker room.



Dude sarcasm. . . .

tess


----------



## AlphaCharlie

EYES. Chest hight and above. No Lower.


----------



## pappy

???
Get used to being naked, besides what's the big deal?   besides after 3 months or so with out a shower you won't care if you have to shower with your grandmother.

oh and what about oh lets say your acutally in a war someday, you know people shooting at you and all that fun. Nature won't wait, you'll be in your fighting hole (that's USMC-speak for "foxhole") with your bro, "yo dude old this bag for me..."

As the training film says "your in the Army now"  your going to have to put up with much worse then getting naked with a 100 or so of your friends.
Let's not even talk about being onboard a Navy ship.


----------



## Northern Touch

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> whys is that?   I heard that if you peed on yer feet you would   be ok?
> (Canadian military Urban legend 106)
> 
> tess



Haha, actually Sgt, I had an ex. British Para tell me that they used to piss on their feet all the time.  I met him while I was skydiving for my first time, and he was comming outta the porto potty.  I forget how the conversation started but thats what he told me.  Plus,   I had a guy on my hockey team who had athletes foot piss on them for a couple days and it actually went away.  Suppsidly, your pee kills the bacteria on your feet.  Now, whether this is true, I don't know since I haven't really had tehe chance or desire to test it on myself.  But hey, if it can neutralize chlorine gas at Ypres, im sure it can do another thing or two.


----------



## DVessey

Hansol: From the flow of the conversation, I'm guessing you're a recruit?

I'm not sure what it's like in the green sector, but I believe some recruits got put into the blue sector this past summer.

The green sector is just all cubicles. no idea what the bathroom situation is like in there though.

The blue sector is divided up into pods, which are then divided up into either 6 or 10(?) individual rooms. Each pod has one or two communal bathrooms with 2-3 individual shower stalls.

As has been mentioned, no, this isn't high school. no one gives a damn about privacy. If you've got a chance to get clean you take it.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Boydfish

_Heres a little helpfull hint for when the time comes.Just think,  atleast your not in the US army cause they dont even have dividers in the toilets so down there you have to be a creative conversationalist._

Actually, a co-worker of mine who went through boot for the RCRs in the late 80's never misses the chance to tell the story of the stall-less crappers in the CF.  He tells of learning that some people fold the paper, others wad it, some use a little bit, others giant fist sized amounts.


----------



## dglad

Boydfish said:
			
		

> _Heres a little helpfull hint for when the time comes.Just think,   atleast your not in the US army cause they dont even have dividers in the toilets so down there you have to be a creative conversationalist._
> 
> Actually, a co-worker of mine who went through boot for the RCRs in the late 80's never misses the chance to tell the story of the stall-less crappers in the CF.   He tells of learning that some people fold the paper, others wad it, some use a little bit, others giant fist sized amounts.



Wow...it's been a long time since I've been both fascinated and completely repelled by something in a long time.   

My first encounter with stall-less toilets was in Hohenfels, a US base in Germany, in the early 1980s.  That was quite an, um, experience.  And it proved the old adage that there are some things man was not meant to know....


----------



## bossi

My father was a carpenter, and used to tell his apprentices the best way to toughen their hands was to pee on them - I was never sure whether this was a practical joke, until I read something more authoritative on this years later.

As he had pointed out, the uric acid has been filtered/refined by your own body.

However, as George found out in "Seinfeld" ... it's grounds for being "voted off the Island" ... !

Flip-flops:  Don't leave home without them!


----------



## pbi

Hi dglad. When we were training for Croatia in 94, we did our live fire ex at USMC Twentynine Palms in California. The latrines there had no dividers. Most uncomfortable. However, here at Bagram we certainly have divided latrines, so maybe it was just an old practice. Cheers.


----------



## NavyGrunt

pappy said:
			
		

> Let's not even talk about being onboard a Navy ship.



No Pappy lets "talk about what goes on in a Navy ship......"......Im curious.....


----------



## axeman

pbi said:
			
		

> Hi dglad. When we were training for Croatia in 94, we did our live fire ex at USMC Twentynine Palms in California. The latrines there had no dividers. Most uncomfortable. However, here at Bagram we certainly have divided latrines, so maybe it was just an old practice. Cheers.


i remember 29 Palms yup no walls walked into a card game going on  wow what a ...... shock  would be one word used   ...


----------



## Bert

Hansol

To further Dvessey's post, green sector's washrooms contain two toilet stalls, two shower stalls, and
sinks.   Usually you take your cleaning kit, flipflops, and robe with you to the washroom, change,
and shower, then go back to your cubical.   You don't want to walk around naked because patrolling
NCOs are sometimes female, your section buddies will crack a towel on you're a$$, or you'll
be chased around by another naked guy.   In St.Jean's green sector, there is no communal
shower in the barracks (but the gyms showers are communal).

During the first two weeks of the course, you're just getting used to the platoon and your
section buddies.   Later in the course, you'll be tired, hungry, and pressured to meet timings to the 
point you won't even care who is naked, fat, skinny, or whatever.   You'll just want to get it
over with and ready to go.     BMQ is great for loosing communal inhibitions and learning teamwork.


----------



## Hansol

hey all

yeah i'm a recruit. waiting for the application to be processed, which takes a god awful long time, but anywho....

yeah i got the message you guys are saying. After you are tired, hungy, and smell like shit you don't really care about anything other than trying to get clean, and being naked isn't going to change that. Like i said, i just wanted to make sure so that i wasn't the odd man out being either 1) the werid guy with the swim suit on or 2) the only guy going commando in a room full of "covered" individuals. Either way i'm fine with, everyones only human, and you can't shy away from life right? just figured i'd make it easier on fellow recruits by doing "what everyone else does". Cheers -Cameron


----------



## DVessey

Hansol said:
			
		

> hey all
> 
> yeah i'm a recruit. waiting for the application to be processed, which takes a god awful long time, but anywho....
> 
> yeah i got the message you guys are saying. After you are tired, hungy, and smell like crap you don't really care about anything other than trying to get clean, and being naked isn't going to change that. Like i said, i just wanted to make sure so that i wasn't the odd man out being either 1) the werid guy with the swim suit on or 2) the only guy going commando in a room full of "covered" individuals. Either way i'm fine with, everyones only human, and you can't shy away from life right? just figured i'd make it easier on fellow recruits by doing "what everyone else does". Cheers -Cameron



don't worry too much about it. I think you're trying to do about the same thing I did, try to find out as much information about the course you're doing before you do it, right down to minor details. Sure, it's great to have an idea about what you're getting yourself into, but don't get caught up on the small details like that. Everyone else there will be in the same boat as you, they're completely new (for the most part).
Just take it one day at a time and it'll be over before you know it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I can't believe this has gone on for three pages :blotto:


----------



## Scott

I'll fight ya for the lock!

Naw, you take it.


----------



## Davec77

I have some birthmarks on my body i used to take flap about in highschool shower rooms.  will i see the same thing in the CF?


----------



## Britney Spears

Of course not, people with birthmarks are not allowed in the army. Better make sure your sect. commander doesn't see it.





Man I love just picking up random topics off the welcome page......


----------



## chrisf

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> Suppsidly, your pee kills the bacteria on your feet.



If atheletes foot was caused by bacteria, you would be correct, however, atheletes foot is caused by fungus, and peeing on it will NOT fix it.

Dr. Scholls makes a foot powder which kills atheletes foot... if you're constantly in an enviroment where you're using communal facilities, it makes a great preventative cure... and you're using foot powder in your combat boots anyway aren't you?


----------



## belka

Canadian77 said:
			
		

> I have some birthmarks on my body i used to take flap about in highschool shower rooms.   will i see the same thing in the CF?



Yes. ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

I say let what god gave you fly.

We had a guy on our DP1 in meaford shave his bits in the shower. He actually visits these boards regularly.


----------



## chrisf

Bert said:
			
		

> or you'll be chased around by another naked guy.



Still giggling at this one... is it a personal experience?


----------



## jamesj

sorry to highjack this thread, but:
Is the privacy/showers thing different for officers? 
Just curious
JJ


----------



## the 48th regulator

yes,

but the walls are two way mirrors to the side of the NCO's showers.

dileas

tes


----------



## Trinity

SHOWER STORY


So there I was... in basic training....

40 of us in the showers... VERY apprehensive cause we've all heard
crapy rumours and most have never been naked infront of men....

In the middle of my shower.. I dropped my soap.. and it didn't just drop.
It flew... across the floor from one end of the showers to the other and EVERYONE
stopped dead.  

You could smeall the fear.

After a few seconds, everyone still paused.. I said..'
"thats ok.. I was done using it anyways.. I don't need it"

And we all continued on... scared and apprehensive......

Ah... the first few showers...  scarrier than combat for some.


----------



## aesop081

SOAP ON A ROPE !!!


----------



## goshofmosh

argylls_recruiting said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, you are female. In that case, you get palatial bathrooms with individual shower stalls that are little used and the water is always warm -- at least, that's the way it was in Gagetown. And, this is not meant to be a knock against women -- it's just how things are set up.


haha ya right we had 8 girls 2 shower heads in a space of about 2 meters by a meter wasn't so fun


----------



## PJ D-Dog

Hansol said:
			
		

> No dividers in the toilets? Those boys are worse than the bloody 10th century vikings. Good conversationalist indeed.



That's right, in Parris Island, there are no dividers in the toilets at weapons training battalion.  The comodes are spaced very close to eachother and all we do is pass the toilet paper around while having a dump.  It builds character.

The entire concept surrounding the whole nudity among others bit, is based on desensitization.  If you are not inhibited to be naked around other people, then you will be less inhibited doing other activities such as squeezing the trigger to kill the enemy.  It's all part of breaking you down and building you back up.  Some people call it brain washing, we call it training.  Good luck.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

this brought a funny story to mind that my dad told me...


Im really not sure where abouts this took place in his Military career, but it was funny.

So not only is this an open latrine, but its one of those ones where its just 1 long bench with holes cut every few feet. under each is a bucket.

So there he is, doing his thing. he had been waiting for the place to clear out as he likes to do his business alone. Suddenly, he hears a voice go "hey buddy!". he pauses, looks around and sees nobody. "Hey buddy!" again, he looks through his legs only to see a guy below. "Hold off a second, Im gonna change the bucket".  ;D

So much for privacy


----------



## Armageddon

Makes you wonder, what did the poor guy do wrong to get bucket duty.......suddenly so many other extra duties don't look that bad anymore.


----------



## aesop081

Armageddon said:
			
		

> Makes you wonder, what did the poor guy do wrong to get bucket duty.......suddenly so many other extra duties don't look that bad anymore.



Wait until its your turn to empty the shitter in the aurora during an away trip.......


----------



## DannyBoy

> Get use to being naked with a whole whack of other people and getting only a 10 second shower and barely washing the soap outta your eyes before you're running down the hall hangin' onto your towel 'cause the Masterjack is screaming at you and your course-buddies 'cause you're all freakin late for inspection and extra duties are just around the corner!
> 
> Unless, of course, you are female. In that case, you get palatial bathrooms with individual shower stalls that are little used and the water is always warm -- at least, that's the way it was in Gagetown. And, this is not meant to be a knock against women -- it's just how things are set up.





So so so True ;D


----------



## Bradboy

Well then, I'm guessing a sex change will be in order then. Actually being part of a hockey team showering with other man is nothing new to me. Neither are the good ol' wet towel fights!!  ;D


----------



## visitor

Hmm.   Showering with a group is for pansies.  Try giving birth with an audience.


----------



## Bradboy

Try passing a kidney stone the size of a marble using a shopvac!  :crybaby:. Not pretty nor pleasurable!
ZING ZING!!!


----------



## alexpb

good to know a bout the flip flops for the shower.

Canex wouldn't have this would it?


----------



## George Wallace

alexpb said:
			
		

> good to know a bout the flip flops for the shower.
> 
> Canex wouldn't have this would it?



Why wait?....get some now....Canex could be sold out or only have children's sizes.


----------



## Spr.Earl

PJ D-Dog said:
			
		

> That's right, in Parris Island, there are no dividers in the toilets at weapons training battalion.   The comodes are spaced very close to eachother and all we do is pass the toilet paper around while having a dump.   It builds character.
> 
> The entire concept surrounding the whole nudity among others bit, is based on desensitization.   If you are not inhibited to be naked around other people, then you will be less inhibited doing other activities such as squeezing the trigger to kill the enemy.   It's all part of breaking you down and building you back up.   Some people call it brain washing, we call it training.   Good luck.
> 
> PJ D-Dog



I remember the time in Ft.Lewis just off Ex., walked in dropped me draws and had a good porcelain and all the sprogs in the shower line walked out in dsigust and some of the buys taking pictures.We got a hot shower. ;D


----------



## GNR

During my QL2 we had a section of "keeners" that had a 2nd set of all their toiletries so that things would look good for inspection.

One morning this turned out to be real bad for them, the Sgt inspecting them started screaming at them (you could get away with that still then) he figured they were a bunch of dirty pigs who never showered.  He ended up having them switch to towels, grab their soap etc. and march off down the hall to do a shower parade.   YES, shower parade, they scrubbed by numbers (1. lather soap, 2, 3 scrub body, 1. rinse.) the entire shack could hear them....

The hardest part was not laughing as we stood at attention for our inspection.


----------



## visitor

um, do they supply you with alcohol wipes for your hands and if not, do they teach you about  the very serious problems with e-coli?


----------



## visitor

I was thinking of  in the field where there is no water and it is  far away from medical care.


----------



## chrisf

You'll find few "germaphobes" in the military, though you will also often find waterless hand sanitizer either issued or purchased.

That being said, not really sure what you mean by "the very serious problem with e-coli"


----------



## D-n-A

E Coli is a food borne illnes, I don't see hwo having dirty hands would make you sick from e coli.


----------



## Kat Stevens

MikeL said:
			
		

> E Coli is a food borne illnes, I don't see hwo having dirty hands would make you sick from e coli.



Scratch your arse, stick your fingers in your mouth.... voila, bacteria surprise.


----------



## Fry

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Scratch your arse, stick your fingers in your mouth.... voila, bacteria surprise.



 :dontpanic:


----------



## Jarnhamar

Know the little schnib at the mess on the bags of milk and juice that liquid comes out of? When you put your glass under it?

I've seen nearly an entire camp get sick because of dirty billies not washing their hands after crapping then their fingers brush against that schnib and infect other people using the milk/joice machine.


----------



## George Wallace

It would appear that we have a lot of new inexperienced people on this site who need lessons on 'sanitation' and 'cleanliness'.  If you have never been in the field, don't scoff at what people are saying about field sanitation and keeping your hands clean.  Your lack of experience is showing.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Purell Hand Sanitizer.  Don't go past the Range Control gate without it.


----------



## Kat Stevens

MikeL said:
			
		

> E Coli is a food borne illnes, I don't see hwo having dirty hands would make you sick from e coli.


E coli is not only transmitted via food, that is just the most common way.  It is a relatively benign bacteria, as long as it stays where it belongs, ie you colon (hence the name, tricky eh?).  Every time you take a dunny, zillions of species of fecal bacteria are zooming around your tarhole, as well as launched into the air.  It is very easy to transmit them into your mouth, and other entry points, without proper handwashing.


----------



## visitor

So, I guess my revised question is: in the field when guys are emptying buckets of feces,  and I presume, far from a store, (where they can buy their own), is hand sanitizer  given to them?   I am trying to get specific  information about how the CF takes care of their  men/women. So you guys who have had experience with this, I am really curious.  Have to say, not encouraged by  the ignorance on topic after reading about all the training you  get in  first aid, etc. Why you wash your hands is Medicine 101. Please tell me  it it now part of your training.

(e-coli infections can lead to kidney failure, and  death at worst, cramps and  diarrhea at best)


----------



## mover1

visitor said:
			
		

> So, I guess my revised question is: in the field when guys are emptying buckets of feces,   and I presume, far from a store, (where they can buy their own), is hand sanitizer   given to them?    I am trying to get specific   information about how the CF takes care of their   men/women. So you guys who have had experience with this, I am really curious.   Have to say, not encouraged by   the ignorance on topic after reading about all the training you   get in   first aid, etc. Why you wash your hands is Medicine 101. Please tell me   it it now part of your training.
> 
> (e-coli infections can lead to kidney failure, and   death at worst, cramps and   diarrhea at best)


I have never emptied buckets of feces. Ususally the honey bucket comes over and sucks it out of the porta pottie. 
When I am in the woods I poop in a hole I dug with a shovel. Then I bury it. Usually I have a wet nap or something to wash my hands and give my ass a quick wipe with. (feild crap is greasy at times)
I get up mostly every morning and if not everymorning then sometimes during the day I have a bird bath.
Medics always stress clenlieness. I get my hands and face washed when I shave.
The CF is not there to wash our faces and wipe our asses.
The individual person is responsable for his or her own hygene and that persons supervisor is there to make sure that people in their sections are not dirt bags and need to be charged for it.

There is no ignorace on the topic. The ignorace would be yours for asking a moot question. E-coli infections if they were to happen would not be a new thing it would have happened in the past. As it is there are P-med techs and people with experience who are out there teaching the "newbies" how to survive.


----------



## koss78a

y worry bout being naked in a shower, just stay naked your whole time at basic training , and u will have nothing to wash


----------



## D-n-A

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> E coli is not only transmitted via food, that is just the most common way.   It is a relatively benign bacteria, as long as it stays where it belongs, ie you colon (hence the name, tricky eh?).   Every time you take a dunny, zillions of species of fecal bacteria are zooming around your tarhole, as well as launched into the air.   It is very easy to transmit them into your mouth, and other entry points, without proper handwashing.



Thanks, I was under that impression that e coli was only spread via contaminated food.

Just so peopel don't think I'm a complete idiot, I know that if you don't wash your hands after wiping your arse, etc you'd get sick, just didn't think that was e coli.


----------



## visitor

Movert,  I guess then, the answer to my "moot"  question is "no".


----------



## Fishbone Jones

And I guess this one can be closed. After six pages even the dirtiest little billie should know how to wash.


----------



## dappyslappy

Hey there..This may come off as an odd question but I've searched the forums and haven't seen any questions regarding my concern.

When showering..is it private? (walls, etc)

My main concern is that I'm not the most comfortable person when it comes to being nude in front of others.

Thanks, really appreciate it!


----------



## dangerboy

It all depends on what base you are it as every location is laid out somewhat different.  One thing is no mater where you are get used to having a lack of privacy, while you are on course you will not have a lot of time and you will be changing in front of people and nobody will even notice each other.


----------



## NCRCrow

Do not join the Navy or become a diver if you have an issue with nudity.


----------



## PanaEng

You would definitely do yourself a favour if you are able to get over that.
As much as the CF does everything possible to maintain an atmosphere of respect for the individuals moral principles and cultural norms while in garrison, during exercises, emergencies deployments there are times when you have to wash on the go or share a mod tent with showers with 30 other people at a time (males and females would have different times allocated) - it is amazing what gets unnoticed after a few days of working 24/7.


----------



## Fusaki

> Hey there..This may come off as an odd question but I've searched the forums and haven't seen any questions regarding my concern.
> 
> When showering..is it private? (walls, etc)
> 
> My main concern is that I'm not the most comfortable person when it comes to being nude in front of others.
> 
> Thanks, really appreciate it!



Try <a href="http://ultimate-penis-enlargement-guide.com/index.html?gclid=CLOm1NO-j5gCFQJ2xgoduiJamQ">this!</a>


----------



## dappyslappy

My issue with the nudity isn't about my junk.

It was centered around the fact that I can't say that I'm frequently nude in front of large groups of people. Guess I'm just strange for having that concern.


----------



## Infanteer

Boy, you're going to enjoy your first shower parade.... ^-^


----------



## 1feral1

Middle of a Puckpunyal winter a MLBU showed up. Two weeks bush without a shower. A Bty of us peeled off, naked as j-birds, enetrered the tent and what was worse there was about 15 secs of ice cold water, before it got just tepid. Temp outside was about 5C, cloudy and rainy.

We all exited, and dressed back into our dirty cams again. No females in that Bty

Nakedness in the military, get used to it.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## smale436

I would hazard a guess as to say that most people are not "frequently" nude in front of others save for the few minutes in a locker room it takes to get undressed. (Unless you are one of the few that likes to show off...) You will have average 5 minutes some days to get undressed, showered, and dressed again. There really is no time to peek at your neighbour. In the BMQ shacks in Borden, there were 6 shower stalls with curtains but there were 10 other guys waiting on the other side of those curtains already undressed ready to jump in as you are jumping out. Plus you will have issues with your 3 roommates if you ask them to leave while you change. It won't happen. (Unless you are like the roommate I had before he released who re-created "scenes" from that movie "Puppetry of the p****"  with his junk and actually had several male spectators for it. (not me)

    And most of the gyms in the CF I have utilized for one course or another had completely open communal showers and you will undoubtedly end up at the gym for course PT at some point, so I wouldn't worry about it much more.


----------



## Sonnyjim

If you end up in meaford expect many times you'll be in the shower with other people on a regular basis. And not to be the one to make your fears worse, but the showers are very very small, 50 guys (to start) in an area of about 12x6 feet  :-* .  So if you are doing a land course in Ontario you may end up there for SQ. Mind you, the easiest way to avoid all this is to wear a bathing suit if it is a huge issue.


----------



## Fusaki

Kabul, June 2005.

My buddy thought It would be funny to steal my towel as I was taking a shower.  I had a feeling something was up before I stepped in, and as he snuck up and grabbed it I was peering out the curtain.

He takes off as I leap out of the shower, thinking that I dared not follow him butt ass nekkid through Camp Julien.  

He was wrong.... my muscles, well defined from months of weight lifting, glistened as the water steamed off under the warm Afghan sun... my little willy flapping in the wind as I navigated through the Hesco...


----------



## dappyslappy

I don't think its going to be quite that be of a deal, I'm sure its going to be the last thing on my mind.

Thanks for the answers though.


----------



## Marshall

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Kabul, June 2005.
> 
> My buddy thought It would be funny to steal my towel as I was taking a shower.  I had a feeling something was up before I stepped in, and as he snuck up and grabbed it I was peering out the curtain.
> 
> He takes off as I leap out of the shower, thinking that I dared not follow him butt *** nekkid through Camp Julien.
> 
> He was wrong.... my muscles, well defined from months of weight lifting, glistened as the water steamed off under the warm Afghan sun... my little willy flapping in the wind as I navigated through the Hesco...



 : Too much.


----------



## Yrys

Marshall said:
			
		

> : Too much.



Not enough from my feminine side   (pictures, picture   )


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Sounds like the start of a Penthouse forum letter......though "little willy" might have to be redone........."my studly hungwell".


----------



## KingKikapu

What a linguist


----------



## dapaterson

Marshall said:
			
		

> : Too much.





> my little willy flapping in the wind as I navigated through the Hesco...



Apparently, not enough...


----------



## Sigs Pig

DANG.... the song "the Streak" by Ray Stevens won't leave my head now!

ME



> ...And I hollered over at Ethel... I said don't look Ethel
> It was too late, she'd already been incensed...


----------



## MARS

"It was centered around the fact that I can't say that I'm frequently nude in front of large groups of people. Guess I'm just strange for having that concern."

You are not, say again, not strange for having this concern.  And you wont be the only person on course who has this kind of concern.  You will, however, get over it, simply because you will be left with no choice and as others have said, you will be so bloody busy gettin' clean that you wont have time to be embarrassed or concerned.

But don't ever think you are strange - if anyone ever tells you you are - give 'em a boot to the head...or let me know and I will do it for you.  I have been dealing with a lot of intolerance in the CF of late, so I am on the warpath looking for somebody to ruin.


----------



## Thompson_JM

I've been in for 10 years, and I still feel a little weird and awkward about group showers.... but like everyone says, you get over it... besides... you really will be too busy trying to get clean in record time to worry about it. 

I gotta admit though... wonderbread you take the cake on that story....   I can see myself looking a lot more like something from a rejected baywatch episode.... things jiggling everywhere, all pasty and white.... blinding old people and scareing children...  ;D

to sum up,  you feel weird, but you get over it, and realize that you would rather feel weird and be clean, then avoid the situation and be a dirty billy...

Cheers
 - Tommy


----------



## Sig_Des

Tommy said:
			
		

> I've been in for 10 years, and I still feel a little weird and awkward about group showers.... but like everyone says, you get over it... besides... you really will be too busy trying to get clean in record time to worry about it.



I didn't realize that, buddy! Now I _almost_ feel bad about walking into your room in the weather haven ;D

I was a bit of a streaker before I joined....but now, I've found a career that embraces me for the nudist I am!


----------



## Journeyman

MARS said:
			
		

> *... give 'em a boot to the head...or let me know and I will do it for you.  I have been dealing with a lot of intolerance in the CF of late, so I am on the warpath looking for somebody to ruin. *



When you're done mainlining creatine, grab a dictionary and look up "tolerance"......it's almost a dozen letters after "irony"


----------



## aesop081

MARS said:
			
		

> I have been dealing with a lot of intolerance in the CF of late, so I am on the warpath looking for somebody to ruin.



How would thinking hes strange be "intolerance" ?

Maybe somewhere along your warpath, you were dealt a few boots to the head yourself.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that, buddy! Now I _almost_ feel bad about walking into your room in the weather haven ;D



BWAH HAH HAH HAH!!!

oh man... that brings back memories....

and you only would have felt bad/awkward had you walked in about 2.5 minutes earlier  ;D

Ive also learned as one gets older, one cares less about who sees what... especially in the weatherhavens...


----------



## MARS

To: Mr. Bobbitt, members of army.ca, guests and anyone who ever reads this thread
From: MARS
Subject: Apology

All,

I am posting this as an apology for the garbage that I posted earlier, specifically post # 18.

To explain: I am currently assisting two very junior CF members with a very delicate situation, specifically: gender reassignment surgery.  These members are both at the OS/Pte recruit level and needless to say, the process has been far from smooth.  The system has, as expected, stalled.  Calls and enquires go unreturned, which is disappointing because this is not the first time the CF has dealt with this, but apparently no one bothered to keep notes the last time.  The Divisional System in one of the cases is also being far less help than it should be.  But most troubling is the response/reaction from these individuals’ superiors.  Thankfully, it appears that members of the individuals’ messes have no issues.  Nor, from what I can tell, do the officers (most of the younger ones anyway) in each Unit.  The C&POs/WOs &Sgts messes are less…accepting and understanding of the situation.  Some have been shown the door and will take it.  Watching 100+ years of experience walk out your door is no fun, and it will certainly hurt the respective Units in the short term, perhaps the medium term, but that’s it.  I remain convinced that the CF will be better off with these people gone.  However, these individuals I am assisting are still going to have a long, hard road to travel as they get posted to other Units, go on course, deployment, etc.  At some point I will no longer be in a position to help clear the way for them and will have to accept and have faith in the fact that things will work out.  

The original poster in this thread asked about being nude and mentioned being a bit uncomfortable with it.  Unfortunately, immediately prior to posting this evening, I had just finished discussing this very issue with one of the members I am assisting.  I was emotional when I posted – which everyone knows not to do.  In addition, my inability to express myself clearly, succinctly and without bias showed a complete lack of the skills which are demanded of a LCdr.  I clouded and confused the issue for the original poster.  My post was unhelpful and served only to derail an individual’s brutally honest and valid question, and as Mr. Edward Campbell pointed out in the Gaza/Israel thread, I need to give myself a kick in my ass.  He gave me good advice when I joined which was to assist others wherever I can.  I did not do that in my last post.

To clarify, my comments about intolerance were not in any way directed at anyone posting on this topic nor were they in response to any of the replies.  I hadn’t even read most of the replies – I simply read the part about the poster feeling “strange” for having this concern – a concern shared by the individuals I am trying to assist and I reacted poorly and unprofessionally.  I am supposed to know better.  I am paid to know better.

I post this apology with a promise not to contribute emotional garbage to this board in the future and to provide the guidance and counsel that one should expect from a Senior Officer in the CF.

Sincerely,

MARS


----------



## Greymatters

MARS said:
			
		

> Subject: Apology



Nicely worded follow-up, and also a good point to make that not all discomfort can be solved with acclimation - there will always be individuals with personal issues related to this subject that arent so easily solved.

Members should also consider that working with persons from other countries and cultures can also have its consequences when those same foreign military members have issues with our lack of concern over nudity.  This can result in many humourous situations, but can also lead to personal conflict.  In one case I recall, the foreign member was a Muslim and was offended by one of our members walking around with only a towel, which almost got our member stabbed.  Others may have similiar stories...


----------



## Loachman

Yrys said:
			
		

> Not enough from my feminine side   (pictures, picture   )



So have you been inundated with X-rated photo-laden PMs from every perv on the site yet?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Nicely worded follow-up, and also a good point to make that not all discomfort can be solved with acclimation - there will always be individuals with personal issues related to this subject that arent so easily solved.
> 
> Members should also consider that working with persons from other countries and cultures can also have its consequences when those same foreign military members have issues with our lack of concern over nudity.  This can result in many humourous situations, but can also lead to personal conflict.  In one case I recall, the foreign member was a Muslim and was offended by one of our members walking around with only a towel, which almost got our member stabbed.  Others may have similiar stories...



Or you can swing that needle 180 degrees and work with the Norwegians and their co-ed system of spa and shower 8)


----------



## GAP

recceguy said:
			
		

> Or you can swing that needle 180 degrees and work with the Norwegians and their co-ed system of spa and shower 8)



Sigh......


----------



## George Wallace

What can one say!  You are born naked.  You will always be naked; under your clothes.  This topic has been covered before and only went in one direction..............downhill....................and had to be locked.  

Do we have to do this again?


----------



## BernDawg

Funny story...  :warstory:

We had a guy in Battle school that was uncomfortable in the showers and always showered late at night after lights out.  After a field ex where were exceptionally dirty and stinky he had no choice but shower with the rest of us.  He had absolutely nothing to be ashamed of!  It turns out the reason he was uncomfortable was because his tackle damned near reached his knees!  As we later found out it was so big it made normal things difficult to do, like rappelling (imagine Swiss seat) swimming etc.  Poor guy.


----------



## GUNS

If you require a cure for your shyness in the shower. Try have to shower with members of the Jamaican Defence Force. :warstory:

While on Jungle Warfare Training, members of the JDF where in on the training. So showering together was the norm. As a side note, we had no hot water so we were forced to use very cold water(shrinkage). :'(

I am sure to this day, Jamaican's still wonder how Canadian soldier's ever had children. :


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Just don't drop the soap, especially the liquid type  ;D


----------



## Yrys

Loachman said:
			
		

> So have you been inundated with X-rated photo-laden PMs from every perv on the site yet?



NO  :crybaby: !

No a single one yet !

Can you believe it  ???


----------



## Loachman

I'm surprised.

Maybe if you offered to reciprocate.


----------



## Yrys

Loachman said:
			
		

> Maybe if you offered to reciprocate.



Hum,

since you didn't say it had to be personal pics,
and I'm on a friend (male) computer (so there IS
female pics on the hard drive    ) , that would be OK...

 ;D

(I hope not to much children are reading this  :-[ 0


----------



## helpup

Showers and nudity in the army.  I do hope this doesn't get locked and will try to add my bit with out offending.
When I first joined the reserves I had some issues with being self conscious being naked, but getting clean quickly won out over that.  Other people being naked around me didn't really bother me since I was into swimming at a young age. Going through this topic though brought back memories of high and low lights of my career. A brief synopses. 
-Reserves never having enough time or hot water to shower.  You went in usually being yelled at were quick and got out. It was not Coed and not a problem. In the Field especially during long Ex's we had a penchant for using local rivers in Gagetown to wash up. ( before the environment became a major concern) One time that stands out was a group wash up after a portion of the Ex. It was single digits above Zero in the air but the water was still warm from the Sun.  So in we get like a group of shivering snow monkeys into the river to clean up and just enjoy getting out of the mucked up clothes. Someone actually brought up that we looked like snow monkeys in a hot spring with the steam coming off the water. 
-Reg Force Cornwallis, communal showers, Coed Pl but differant floors. The mandatory demonstration of how to properly wash shave and shower was too funny with one of the troops in a bathing suit as the demonstrator, The NCO did a good job at keeping it straight faced, but of course most of our minds were visualizing the females getting the same lesson.  Boys being boys we had our incidents of grab A@@ and I killed myself laughing at something I never heard of called a Pi@@ Bubble ( with out getting too graphic think about a part of your anatomy if your not cut being turned into a balloon and then released) Funny if your on the outside of the shower not in it.
-Reg Force Meaford again a version of snow monkeys to clean up but on a tactical level with sentries out. 
-Somalia open air showers that allowed all regardless of sex to view from certain angles to the Mod tent set up.  CS8 had 4 walls but then I was in there once and had some Europeans visit and they were the coed shower type.  ( yeah know regardless of talk that happens most guys are face only contact and really quiet.  ) Solmalia again and for various reasons we went from portapotties to half barrels in the bottom of them. Mogadishu had wooden constructs and no dividers that were also coed.  Being in the middle of something having a Medic ( female ) come in and sit beside you I did what i thought was appropriate and asked her if she wanted a magazine.  She said sure and with out looking handed her a hustler.  She laughed as I blushed and said no problem she liked the cartoons. 
-Reg Force early career, women are just getting into all arms and one road move to the sates we were staying at a National Guard barracks.  Guys are walking around in hand towels to the shower ( no larger ones available ) there were a couple of women there. One did all her thing buried in her sleeping back to change and all that. The other one had biking shorts and sports bra and compared to what the guys wore figured no problem wearing that as she walked to the shower room ( the CSM was old school and went on a rant, so she pointed out to the hand towels boys and it came down all to be dressed to get to shower and back.
-recently women are more the norm in all branches and to the point many bathrooms will have a male female sign on it. flip for your own gender. Mobile field showers are more common and more hot water. I learned early on to always do a tour or long ex with a bath robe. I hate having to get into sweats when dirty or hand carry clean clothes.  Bathrobe on I walk to the showers regardless of weather and can get changed again in my bunk space. 

So to sum up you get over your inhibitions or should soon after joining.  The army is evolving still to this day as to what is permissible and in the end. The chance to get clean especially when your tired as well as dirty overrides most peoples normal sensability.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

OK, nothing really wrong here. It's just going around in circles again is all. What needs to be said, has been and this will only degenerate if left open.


Yeah, yeah, I know:







Milnet.ca Fun Police


----------

